
I've been impacted by Twitter's layoffs. This is how I found out this morning - benn_88
https://twitter.com/bartt/status/653946266938818561/photo/1
======
webaholic
One would expect minimum decency by such a big company before letting the
world know about the layoffs. Such a sad state of affairs at TWTR. No wonder
it has always been downhill even though they command the micro-blogging market
segment.

~~~
Coincoin
How would you do that? How can you prevent anyone from knowing you layoff 300
person until you contacted all 300 persons?

They tried to contact him and failed. Should they wait until they reach him
before contacting all other employees? What if he was number 100 on the call
list? Do they tell the 99 others to please not say anything for a few days and
ask for a media embargo because they couldn't contact Joe?

What if he was on vacation? Should they wait until 100% of employees are not
sick/away/in vacation and postpone the announcement a few weeks? (Weeks? I'm
being generous here).

------
pavornyoh
In a time like this is when they should show how much they care by being a bit
personal about the lay off. That was insensitive.

------
peachepe
He had a Work From Home deal. He admitted later that they tried to call him
and it was sent to voicemail.

------
edoceo
Post your resume on the next HN who's hiring thread. First of the month

~~~
jacques_chester
Or visit the existing thread[0], many of those ads will still be relevant.

I posted two (Pivotal Labs[1] & Pivotal Cloud Foundry[2]), both of which are
relevant, both of which would be good fits for many Twitter folk who are
getting RIF'd or who just want to roll off.

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10311580](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10311580)

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10311637](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10311637)

[2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10311634](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10311634)

------
eonw
wow, thats pretty cold.

